# What happens if you get sick and have to go to the hospital?



## carruthers209 (Feb 21, 2011)

We're planning a trip to Europe at the end of the summer and are really excited except as you get older, you begin to realize that things can go wrong.  So what happens if you get sick, are injured, or whatever and end up having to go to the hospital in France, Germany or Italy?  I'm planning on buying traveling insurance but I was more focused on needing to cancel the trip, not getting hurt on the trip.  Any recommendations for coverage or companies to buy a policy from?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2011)

Look at the Travel Insurance sticky at the top of the Travel Forum.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 21, 2011)

I know your concerns. We are mid 60's and have very elderly parent that we'd have to return for if his health was in crisis. We also travel every couple of months. We have gone to: http://www.insuremytrip.com/ and compared many companies' plans and rates. One thing we've found important- especially if you are buying travel insurance anyway, is to get it within a couple of weeks of placing your deposit. That insures that any pre-existing conditions are covered. It doesn't cost more, just sooner.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 22, 2011)

Also, you will generally find out of pocket medical costs much less many places in Europe.

When I was in Riga, Latvia, I got sprayed in the face with a substance that turned out to be pepper mace in an unsuccesful robbery attempt.  The internet cafe I ran into for help called an ambulance which took me to the emergency room.  The regular emergency room doctor sent me to another building for examination by an eye doctor to be sure of things.  For all of that, including the ambulance, it worked out to about $30 in US money.  My employer has a medical plan which covers any medical expenses anywhere in the world, but at that price, it was not even worth doing the paperwork. to get reimbursed.

I also had something that caused me some concern and went for an examination by a local doctor (~$5), and not being completely satisfied with his recommendations, I went for a second opinion first in Romania, where due to some connections, the doctor, a university medical school professor, refused any fee at all.  While I had much more confidence in his recommendations, they differed from the local doctor, so I wanted one more.  I had an upcoming timeshare exchange to Germany near the Swiss border and checked doctors in Germany and Switzerland online with the appropriate specialty.  I emailed several of them and one in Switzerland, who was also a medical school professor responded and I set up an appointment.  On his examination, his diagnosis was the same as the Romanian doctor but he wanted some tests just to be sure.  He told me that the paperwork was too burdensome for him to charge foreigners for medical services so he was not going to charge me a fee but the tests were charged seperately and he did not know what they would do.  After the tests, they took my information and said they would send me a bill.  It arrived and was for just under 100 Swiss francs or at the time a bit over $90 in US funds.  I sent them back a 100 franc Swiss banknote by registered mail.


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 22, 2011)

My wife came down with Pneumonia on a trip to Germany. She spent 3 days in intensive care (primarily because most of the ICU staff spoke English. I had to pay $500 to get her released and that was reimbursed by our insurance.

For those on Medicare, remember it does not cover you overseas so unless you have insurance that covers overseas or get a special travel policy, you are SOL for any out of pocket expense.

As Passepartout says, most travel policies can cover pre-existing conditions and related cancellations provided you buy close to when you make the reservations. 

Cheers


----------

